# Anyone gone lately?



## BigDawg123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just seeing if anyone has shoot any lately. If so some info would be appricated.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 22, 2012)

There's been quite a few folks round here shooting


----------



## creeksidelc (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, been killing fish.  They are out with the warm temps.


----------



## JpEater (Feb 26, 2012)

Fish are not out yet. Stay at home for a few more months.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Went last nite shoot 14 in 2 hours should have killed more little bit rusty and  water was muddy from the recent rain. Not a bad night though.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 1, 2012)

We have been bustin up pretty good up at the hill, heading out tonight hopin the warm temps have pushed up some more big fish. The pics are from about week ago


----------



## The Rodney (Mar 2, 2012)

How do those carp taste?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 3, 2012)

Bad gat the gar they are gold eating


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, gar are good eating!  We actually had some tonight.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 4, 2012)

X2 about the gar


----------



## Havinfun (Mar 5, 2012)

We shot sum saturday nite they were a little deep and the muddy water made for sum interesting shootin but we did aight.


----------

